# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  رسول الله والحرية !

## أم خطاب

الحرية أساس الخلق رسول الله والحرية بقلم: شريف هادي *تاريخ النشر:* _2006-09-27_ 
دولة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة هي الدولة الوحيدة التي عرفتها البشرية بدون سجن يسجن فية مرتكب الجريمة بالمفهوم المدني لكلمة جريمة أو حتى بالمفهوم الديني كما أنها الدولة الوحيدة التي لم تعرف جريمة الخيانة العظمى فكان المنافقون ليسوا فقط مخالفين في الخط السياسي للدولة ولكن الطامة الكبرى أنهم كانوا مخالفون للخط الديني ولرسالة السماء التي كانت تنزل تباعا بالوحي على قلب رسول الله ولم تبقى معارضتهم في حدود الكلام فقط لقلنا أنهم مثل أحزاب المعارضة في زماننا في الدول الديمقراطية ولكن تعدى القول إلي الفعل فمنهم مثلا من قال لو رجعنا إلي المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل بل وتخلفوا عن القتال وعن دفع الزكاة وكذبوا على الحاكم وهو رسول الله وقد كشف الله كذبهم وزيف إدعائهم ومع ذلك لم يحاكموا بتهمة الخيانة العظمى أو التخلف عن محاربة العدو زمن الحرب وهي تهم الأن تؤدى بصاحبها إلي القتل أو على أقل تقدير السجن المؤبد في أعتى الديمقراطيات الغبربية ولكن في ديمقراطية الإسلام فاعرض عنهم حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيرة ولا تقبل منهم صدقة أبدا ولا يخرجوا معكم في قتال.
إن هذه الدولة بهذا المفهوم هي غاية البشرية جميعا تبحث عنها بنظريات شتى الديمقراطية أو الاشتركية أو الشيوعية الماركسية جميع النظريات السياسية أبتدعها المفكرون ليصلوا إلي كمال هذه الدولة دولة رسول الله علية السلام ولكن لم ولن يصلوا لأن مساحة التسامح في هذه الدولة من الصعب بل من المستحيل تقبلها في أي دولة أخرى في أي زمان أو مكان.
رب العزة سبحانه وتعالى يخاطب رسوله الكريم فيقول له لو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لأنفضوا من حولك فأعفوا عنهم واستغفر لهم وشاورهم في الأمر ولا يوجد حاكم على وجه الأرض قبل أو بعد الرسول أفضل منه فإذا كان الأفضل مأمور بأن يكون بشوشا لين القلب يسبق عفوه غضبة ويستغفر الله للمسيء من قومة ويشاورهم فإن الأمر للمفضول أولى ولكن لم يفعلها أحد بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن أحدا لم تكن له القدرة على التسامح مثل رسول الله الذي كان إذا إشتد به الغيظ من مخالفيه نزل القرآن ليثبت قلبه وفؤاده على الصبر وتحمل المعارضة.
الحقيقة أن الاسلام وضع قواعد العقد الاجتماعي قبل جان جاك روسو بأكثر من ألف سنه أمرهم شورى بينهم ، وشاورهم في الأمر معنى ذلك أن ينزل الأقلية على رأي الأغلبية إذا الاسلام لم يعرف الدولة التيقراطية الدينية التي يحكم الحاكم فيها بناء على التفويض الإلاهي لم يعرف الخليفة ظل الله في الأرض أو أمير المؤمنين الذي له أن يقتل ثلث الرعية لمصلحة الثلثين ، ولكنه عرف الديمقراطية المباشرة ولكن العجيب أنه بعد وفاة رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم فإن النزعة القبلية العربية طغت طغيانا تاما على النزعة الدينية بدأمن حادثة السقيفة وحتى قبل دفن رسول الله علية أفضل الصلاة وأتم السلام والمعلوم من القرآن بالضرورة أن الصحابة وقتها فيهم المخلصين ومنهم المنافقون والمرجفون ومنهم من كان يعلمه الرسول وباقي الصحابة ومنهم من لم يعلمهم أحد وقد ستر الله أمرهم لحكمة يعلمها سبحانة وتعالى ولذلك لما تمس المنافقون بالعصبية القبلية لم يكن أمام المخلصين بد من مخاطبتهم بذات اللغة فإنهم وإن حفظوا لنا القرآن بتعهد الله سبحانه وتعالى بحفظة فإنهم ضيعوا أهم فضيلة عرفتها الدولة المحمدية بالمدينة ألا وهي الديمقراطية وأنهم لو أبقوا عليها لتبعتهم البشرية جمعاء دون عناء حمل السيف لأن الحرية هي غاية الانسانية وضالتها المنشودة وهذه الحرية تجلت في كل آيات القرآن الكريم وقد طبقها رسول الله في المدينة التطبيق العملي الوحيد الصحيح مائة بالمائة ولكنهم رفضوها وكفروا بها واستحدثوا أحاديث كاذبة نسبوها ظلما لمعلم الانسانية العظيم رسول الاسلام الكريم تخالف الثابت في القرآن بل وأعتبروها ناسخة لأحكام القرآن ولم يستطيعوا جعلها ناسخة لألفاظ القرآن لتعهد رب العزة بالحفظ وكلما قدم العهد بالدولة الفاضلة كثرة الأحاديث المخترعة لتغير وجه الدين الحق بدين آخر أرضي هو نوع من التدين الأحمق لأنه إيمان بظاهر الكتاب الحق في ذات الوقت إيمان بما يخالفة وعمل به ونسخوا الكثير من أحكامة وأبقوا ألفاظة فقط للتعبد دون معانية للتدبر فحبسوا كتاب الله في دور العبادة وحيدوة أن يقوم بدورة الحق في إصلاح أحوال البشر جميعا فساء ما صنعوا وأعطوا الزريعة للآخر لينعت الاسلام بما ليس فيه فضلوا وأضلوا والعجيب أن هذه الأحاديث المفتراه ليست فقط مخالفة لكتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى ولكن أيضا مخالفة لأحداث السيرة العطرة للرسول من الناحية التاريخية.
والخلاصة أن من يشتري سيارة أو جهاز فإن صانع هذا الجهاز يعطي للمشتري كتاب إرشادي لكيفية التعامل مع هذا الجهاز والخالق سبحانه وتعالى خلقنا وأنزل القرآن هو الكتاب الإرشادي للتعامل مع البشرية وبدونه وبدون أحكامة التي نسخها أي حذفها المغرضون لا يصلح حال البشر جميعا الراعي والرعية وأستسمحكم أني أستخدم مصطلحاتهم لتقريب المعنى والحقيقة في الإسلام أن الحاكم ليس راعي والمحكومين ليسوا أغنام بل الجميع بشر يتشاورون فيما بينهم وتنزل الأقلية على رأي الأغلبية كما فعلها رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم في أحد.
لو جاز لنا أن نتصور أن في الأض جنة فإنها بلا شك الحرية في القول والعمل أنها أغلى ما أعطى الله سبحانه وتعالى للبشر وبلا حرية لا يتصور أن يكون حساب 
سبحان الله الذي قال من شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر ووالله الذي لا آله إلا هو م خلقنا الله تعالى واستخلفنا في الأرض إلا من أجل هذه الحرية يقول قائل خلقنا الله لعبادته وفقا لنص القرآن أقول نعم ولكنه جعل هذه العبادة إختيارية فالحرية أساس العبادة فلما كانت العبادة غاية الخلق والحرية أساسها إذ لايتصور تصريف عبادة بدون حرية نظرا لرد أعمال المكره فعبادة المكره مردودة ومفوضة من رب العالمين فنكون أمام مفهوم واحد فقط أن العبادة غاية الخلق والحرية أساس الخلق فمن يتجرأ على رب العالمين بالتعدي على حرية الغير يكون قد خالف غاية الخلق وأساسه.
وهنا نسبح في مفهوم قوله سبحانه وتعالى (إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لم تعلمون) قال العلماء في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة أن الملائكة قد علموا ما سيكون من فعل البشر قياسا على فعل الجن من قبل ونقول لهم شكرا لكم ولكن ليس ذلك كذلك لأن القياس ليس من صفات الملائكة ودليل ذلك أنه سبحانه علم آدم الأسماء كلها وعرضهم على الملائكة قائلا لهم أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا ولكن أدم أنبأهم بأسمائهم فقال سبحانه لهم ألم أقل لكم أني أعلم ما لم تعلمون والقضية هنا أن الله علم آدم أن يستنبط الاسم من عين المسمى أما الملائكة فلا تستطيع وفي قصة خلق حواء تقريب لهذا المعنى لما أستيقظ آدم ووجدها بجانبه سئل الملائكة من هذه قالوا إمرأة خلقها الله من ضلعك وأنت نائم لتكون لكن ونيس فأختر لها إسم يا آدم فقال هي حواء فسئلوه لماذا سميتها حواء قال خلقت مني وأناحي فهي حواء إذا فآدم إستنبط الاسم من عين المسمى أما الملائكة فلا تعرف هذه الوظيفة فنعود ونسئل إذا كيف عرفوا أن الأنسان سيفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء القرآن يجيب على هذا السؤال فسبحانه في النص القرآني قال إني جاعل ولم يقل إني خالق أو مستخلف لأن باب الجعل أوسع من باب الخلق فباب الجعل يشتمل على صفات المجعول أي أنه سبحانه قال للملائكة جميع صفات الخليفة المنتظر للأرض من إفساد وسفك دماء وحذف ذلك من النص مكتفيا بقولة جاعل فهو باب واسع في جوامع الكلم والإعجاز اللغوي القرآني فعرفت الملائكة صفات الخليفة من وصف رب العزة له وليس من إستنباطهم لأنهم ليس لهم أي حظ في باب الاستنباط فلما كان سؤالهم للاستفسار والعلم لماذا تجعله خليفة وفيه كل هذه الصفات السيئة قال إني أعلم ما لم تعلمون وهنا قال المفسرون يعلم سبحانه أنه سيكون منهم العباد والصالحين والأنبياء والمرسلين فنقول لهم تفسيركم ناقص والحقيقة أنه سبحانه يعلم أنه سيكون منهم من يصرف العبادة لرب العالمين بحرية وإختيار فيقوم يصلي لرب العالمين وعنده إختيار آخر بالذهاب للمرقص وفعل الحرام ويعطي الزكاة وعنده حرية منعها ويفعل الصالح وعنده حرية الفساد والافساد وهذه أفضل عبادة يستحقها رب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى فعبادة الملائكة جبرية وعبادة البشر إختيارية وركعة إختيارية خير من عبادة ألف سنة جبرية وهنا مفهوم قوله سبحانه وتعالى إني أعلم ما لم تعلمون (الحرية أساس الخلق والحياة ، الحرية هي أفضل ما أعطى الله سبحانه وتعالى للبشر لكي يأخذ منهم أفضل ما يمكن أن يعطى عبد لربه ألا وهي تصريف العبادة له على وجه الاختيار أقرارا بكمال الجلال لرب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى)
والله تعالى من وراء القصد وهو يهدي السبيل والسلام




منقول للفائدة



الكل يكتب عن الحرية والكل ينادي بأسم الحرية والكل يقتل بأسم الحرية 
قررتُ أن انقل لكم  عن الحرية في زمن كان للحرية معنى 
هنا كانت الحرية تسمى الحرية 

أختكم مسلمــــــــــــــــــــAs ـــــــــــــــةةةة الهاشمي

----------

